
Why Are All “Star Wars” Movies the Same? – The New Yorker - evo_9
https://www.newyorker.com/culture/culture-desk/why-are-all-star-wars-movies-the-same
======
orionblastar
These new Star Wars movies are for teenage girls, Millenials, and young people
and kids. Not for the original fans who are 40+ years old.

They did the same to Star Trek.

Since most young people have not seen the 6 episodes before 7 or 8, they don't
know it is the same scripts from the original films. They are seeing it for
the first time. That is who the new Star Wars movies are for.

~~~
qbrass
The target audience hasn't changed. The fans of the original grew out of the
demographic, but are still looking at the originals through the rosy tint of
their childhood.

~~~
orionblastar
I think original fans grew up had children and had them watch old Star Wars
films to get them interested.

These new films are focused on the younger generation as older characters die
and pass the torch to younger characters.

------
hindsightbias
Why be creative when you can just reskin and mint a billion or so.

